# Are you a Nurse? * UPDATE AND HELP NEEDED AGAIN PLEASE *



## slinkyfish (Jan 17, 2007)

If you are please help! 

I have my first job interview in 8 years and am clueless   I haven't practiced for 2 years as have been living abroad and don't have a clue what the IN topics are now. Back in my day it was SCOPE, Patient's Charter etc

I'm happy with the basic stuff it's just if there's any new government initiatives etc out there I need to be more clued up on

Thanks for reading xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

what area of nursing are you going into for your interview? might be able to help


----------



## slinkyfish (Jan 17, 2007)

Hi, thanks for replying. I'm ITU trained but this is just Bank, so hopefully as long as I've got a pulse they'll take me    (I hear they're desperate!!)

Have got some info from some friends of mine so panic over till next week 

Thanks again hun xx


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Slinkyfish,  Just wanted to wish you good luck for your interview, hope it goes your way

xx


----------



## slinkyfish (Jan 17, 2007)

Thanks hun


----------



## M.T.B (May 31, 2007)

hiya and good luck

i cant see them asking too much just for the bank but maybe think about infection control in view of MRSA etc inlight of recent reports how bad wards are clinical supervision is always one? prob ask you what you have been doing to keep updated in those 2 years?? your strenghts and weaknesses YAWN   i will keep thinking


----------



## pobby (Jun 2, 2005)

hi, 
as the others have said, they wont ask too many taxing questions on the bank    but maybe one they will ask about is proffessional accountability and how you think you will fit in after returning to practise after a little while...

good luck with the interview and hope you make lots of lolly!  

pobby x


----------



## slinkyfish (Jan 17, 2007)

Thanks girls  

So an exciting weekend ahead of me then! Infection control, Saving Lives by the DOH - I can hardly contain myself...  If I'm honest I don't really want to go back, but needs must


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Agenda for Change and working through gateways - yawn!


----------



## slinkyfish (Jan 17, 2007)

Aw gawd Nikki, it's just the same old stuff re hashed and re named!   I was reading about care bundles and am amazed this kind of stuff has had to be written down! Do people not do this kind of thing as standard FFS? Has it really got that bad girls? I haven't worked on a ward for years (ITU only) Am I going to be shocked? Worried now...

Thanks everyone for helping


----------



## pobby (Jun 2, 2005)

slinky.........dont worry chick, you are entirely correct, its just the same old 'cod sh*t'  as ever before..very little has changed except LOADS more paperwork..you need to complete about a 20 page assessment for every patient that comes through the door..and thats just if they have a cold!  
sorry, im an old cynic...there is some good come out of it i hope but im skeptical about a lot of it!

xx


----------



## slinkyfish (Jan 17, 2007)

Thanks hun   As if there wasn't enough paper works before! We were computerised at Brighton but had paper records as well - go figure! Everything was replicated   I reckon if I work on a ward now they'll be one beautiful pristine patient and the rest will be dishevelled heaps - the legacy of too many years working in ITU   I'm hoping that once my foot's through the door I can get something in ITU, HDU or recovery as wards fill me with panic as its been so long


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

There is paperwork for paperwork - its stupid.    Give it 6 months and they'll think up something new!


----------



## pobby (Jun 2, 2005)

slinky.............oh goodness, you mentioned brighton! Not the RSCH??!!  thats where i work!!    where are you going to work now? I see  your in w. sussex, st richards? xxx


----------



## slinkyfish (Jan 17, 2007)

When did you work there and where?? I was there twice so 1999 -2000 and then again in 2004-2006! The jobs at Worthing as can't face the awful parking at RSCH!!


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Sorry to butt in! I was born there! 



pobby said:


> st richards? xxx


How did the job interview go?
xxx


----------



## slinkyfish (Jan 17, 2007)

Yep, got the job  

I joked about just needing a pulse but that was really all I needed! Having read up on EPIC, NPSA care bundles, high impact interventions (yawn city!) all they flamin asked me was to tell them about my career to date! I felt like making them sit there and listen to me ramble on about everything I'd read up on!!

Thanks so much for your help ladies xx


----------



## pobby (Jun 2, 2005)

congratulations slinky!!  oh damn, so annoying that you did so much reading, its rubbish when they are not interested in your new found knowledge!!  
the parking Is indeed awful but I park down by the bingo hall   pay 4pound a day but never mind..i should cycle in really but too lazy! i started there in 2004 and worked on gynae for 3 yrs and now work over the road in the outpatients! 
have worked over at worthing, it seems like a nice hospital...hope it goes well for you hun.
MJ..lovely hospital St Richards!    xx


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Well done Slinky

x


----------



## slinkyfish (Jan 17, 2007)

Hello again everyone!

Please can I have your help again?

I have been doing bank in ITU and Recovery and the Recovery Manager has approached me about having a contract. The long and short of it is there will be a formal interview   and I'm panicing again. It's for a band 6 but not a Management post although I'll be expected to be in charge. I really want this job (was going to just be given it but HR got funny about that one and said i needed to be interviewed - bloomin equal ops  ) The hours are so flexible and I have managed to get the boys a place at the hospital Nursery 

As before I'm happy with the 'tell us about your career to date?' 'Strengths and weaknesses?' Also happy with Agenda for Change and Care Bundles 

What else is 'IN' at the moment?

Thanks so much for your help  

Julia xxxx


----------



## daisy22 (May 29, 2008)

Hi Slinky

Def try to get hold off some of the info on stafford hospital.

Swine flu is still quite a hot topic.

I'll put my thinking cap on- see if I can come up with anything else!

Good luck  

Daisy
(Band 6 PICU!!!!)


----------



## slinkyfish (Jan 17, 2007)

Thanks Daisy, really appreciated


----------



## slinkyfish (Jan 17, 2007)

Aaaah interview on the 19th. Can't believe its taken them 8 weeks to sort a date out! (actually, what am I saying - yes I can!   )

Anything else I need to cover ladies? 

Thank you


----------

